# Martinas Lavender Wine



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

Martina's Lavender Wine



This wine might not be to everyone's taste and treat it as an aperitif. 


Ingredients:


½ cup dried lavender flowers (oldtimeherbs.com, 0.5oz)
½ tsp acid blend
1 lbs light brown sugar 
4 cups white granulated sugar
1/4 tsp tannin
½ tsp pectic enzyme
½ tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 Campden tablet
water - to make 1 gallon of wine 
Method:


Dissolve 1 lb of light brown sugar in 1 gallon of water. Pour 1 gallon boiling water onto the dried flowers. 
Allow to sit, covered. Let cool. Add the rest of the ingredients when cool. Stir. The SG is a little high at 1.110 This could be tweaked in further recipes. 


Transfer to secondary when SG hits 1.040. Fit fermenting lock and ferment until finished and clear topping up with water when initial phase has calmed down. 



Note - this made a very unusual tasting wine. The Lavender taste came out more and more over time and became a zesty fresh flavour. This must age at least a year before becoming drinkable.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds very exotic. Mythinking is it will be great after bottle aging for a couple years.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

First tasting was last week. 





Shows a lot of promise, that's for sure.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you find your flower wines regain alot of floral bouquet after being in the bottle a while, like Gewurtztraminer or Piesporter?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

Actually, they never lose it. They actually seem to mellow out and blend perfectly with the taste. It's hard to describe. I have a chrysanthemum that is now approaching 2 years. The last time I tasted it, I felt that the bouquet was perfect.





At the time of bottling, it was downright obnoxious.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

That's what I am asking, how well they recover that floral taste and bouquet after being bottled a while.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

I think you could say "it's appropriate for the type of wine". The mum wine really developed into something great. 





I'm unfortuantely one of those types of people: "If I made it myself, it tastes great" so, my 2 cents on this one is sort of biased.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Of course. It is your wine, why should anyone else say it isn't good.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, since i give a lot of my wines away, I'd like to make ones that OTHER people might even like!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Well here noone says they don't like anything I make, they are a bunch of lushes and are afraid they won't get any more.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, but the lavender smell is very strong. Almost too strong, but at least it's toning down a little.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Sometines a Piesporter or Gewurtztraminer has a highly perfumed bouquet that takes me by surprise and mellows alot in the glass, some ice wines also.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

It mellows in the glass? You mean you let it sit open for a while?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes, I always let the bottle breath for 15-30 minutes, then pour and let the glass breath for maybe 15 minutes, after a first sip of course. I chill every bottle before opening. I don't know why, cause the wine is always better after it warms up in the glass.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Interesting. I thought "cellar temp" was good enough. You live and learn.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Cellar temp. would be warmer than my fridge temp.


Read my post again.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, and I thought cellar temp was sufficient for all wine. 





But I guess I see what you're doing.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

It's just that my wines taste better a little warmer than my fridge temp. Get it now?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, I get it. Sorry, sometimes it's slow going with me.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

There is a song in that somewhere, or maybe I listen to too much music.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Nah, sounds like a good country song.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

That was an oxymoron if never I heard one.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey don't knock country music.









Just listen to "Who's your Daddy" and tell me that that don't git yer feet movin' no matter where you are!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't stand that arrogant guy who sings that song. Not appealing to men, and I just don't get it as a dance song.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Martina, 


Do you grow your Lavender?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

I have planted two little lavender plants in my backyard, but they probably don't get enough sun. I usually try to get mine shipped to me. I can recommend http://www.oldtimeherbs.comfor a variety of supplies (dried flowers, herbs, etc). I am not sure how shipping is to Hawaii, but they are very forthcoming and helpful. They are based out of Kentucky.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 26, 2005)

A friend of mine here grows around 4 acres of lavender which he supplies to a friend on the Mainland where it is processed to "Lavender Oil" for various uses. I see how it grows and I was wondering whether or not you do the same. I personnaly dig the stuff! I was given samples as "pillow sprays" little baggies that you hang in the closet, oils, etc.


And, if you had to "pay" for the stuff, I would gladly sendyoua freezer bag full of "Aloha"....


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 27, 2005)

You are very kind, Joe! Thank you. I don't know if I am going to make a Lavender wine again, though. It seems that the wine had a very strong, yet good, smell. I will probably have to tweak the recipe a little, but thanks again for the nice offer!





Hawaiian Aloha Wine!!!! 





Martina


----------



## bade50 (Feb 9, 2021)

MedPretzel said:


> I think you could say "it's appropriate for the type of wine". The mum wine really developed into something great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok I know that this post is ancient but I'm hoping that you can post your recipe and results for the mums wine..... I love putting a new and unusual recipe in my schedule for making, especially if they raise the eyebrow of my dad, who taught me how to make wine.
Thanks!
B in SE Missouri


----------



## Ldypink (Feb 10, 2021)

MedPretzel said:


> You are very kind, Joe! Thank you. I don't know if I am going to make a Lavender wine again, though. It seems that the wine had a very strong, yet good, smell. I will probably have to tweak the recipe a little, but thanks again for the nice offer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello from Pennsylvania, 
I've been to a winery in Va that makes Lavender wines ( Yummy) I'd luv to try making this any suggestions or recipes??
Enjoy your Day


----------



## dralarms (Feb 10, 2021)

You guys know he’s no longer a member here, right?


----------

